# Leisure battery charging during winter



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

Its our first year with a motorhome (but loving it) and I would like to seek advice please.

We have a Swift Sundance which we are fortunate to be able to keep on the drive of our house. Since taking delivery in March we have only connected EHU for 24 hours before a trip to cool the fridge or when available on a site.

Winter is approaching and although we have 2 trips planned in November and December the van will not be in as frequent use  . I am wondering what to do to keep the leisure battery in best condition. 

Is it preferable to keep the van on EHU all the time and let the charger keep the battery topped up or better to plug the EHU in for a day every week or so, thus allowing the battery to discharge a bit? We also have a Battery Master fitted.

Secondly, I am sure I’ve seen a post stating what battery voltage equates to a battery charge level but I cant find the post again. 100% = n , 50% = etc. Can anyone advise on these figures please? 

Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, definitely leave it plugged in. Ours is on the drvie & is on hook up all the time. I have an external electric point with a blue female connector (like on camp sites - available from electrical wholesalers). 


can't help with the other query...


----------



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Mike. I can leave it plugged in easily enough. I have one of the adapters to plug into a 13amp socket. But might invest in external socket as you suggest.

I just had it in my mind that it was good practice to let batteries discharge a bit sometimes. I'm probably thinking of the instructions for cordless drills rather than a leisure battery though.

Dave


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Is this what you want ?

Keep it plugged in as above, use a low wattage safe greenhouse heater inside to keep it dry too.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

DaveJane said:


> Thanks Mike. I can leave it plugged in easily enough. I have one of the adapters to plug into a 13amp socket. But might invest in external socket as you suggest.
> 
> I just had it in my mind that it was good practice to let batteries discharge a bit sometimes. I'm probably thinking of the instructions for cordless drills rather than a leisure battery though.
> 
> Dave


I am a fan of letting the batteries discharge (Not fully mind you) and then recharging as needed.

I also have a solar panel, this helps enormously.

Steve


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we've not had any problems with the leisure battery while it's been plugged in all the time. I'm not an electrical expert, just a simple accountant (no comments from you lot out there!)! leaving it on we can leave the 'fridge on low, and we're ready to roll when we want to go out. We go away most months in the winter, and use it for days out as well - good to have it ready to roll! I also have a little oil filled radiator in there which we use when it gets really cold to keep the frost out (and stop the Truma boiler dumping the water).

The external point is wired in below my normal 3-pin external socket, just wired through as a spur.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

In our ten years of owning Vans various we have always kept our IHU plugged in with no ill effect or battery damage to date.
We also use an oil filled radiator in the van during winter to keep just above freezing. I used also to use a dehumidifier but this did nowt as there was little or no humidity to remove.
Do not block the ventilators, the roof vents when closed do not block of the ventilation completely.

Steve


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Leave hooked up, fridge on minimum and some form of gentle winter heating to keep frost and damp at bay.
I am a solar panel fan, which allows me to park for extended periods without a hookup, this has meant that should I forget hookup, I still have full battery power with the addition of a battery master that keeps the vans battery topped up.
From these threads I believe that a leisure battery is not as easily damaged by frequent discharging but the engine battery 'likes' to be kept fully charged.
Alan


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Like us you are fortunate that you can park on your drive. We keep ours on EHU all the time and the clever thing, whatever it is called, keeps both batteries in good condition. We also use a small oil filled radiator on a low setting which keeps the frost at bay.

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies re EHU. I'll be plugging the van into the mains this weekend. Its interesting that many of you use a small heater too. I'll investigate that I think. 

Dipstick, thanks for the Voltage chart. that was exactly what I was after. Although I started the thread asking about hook up to keep the battery charged we have found our favourite sites this year have been the ones where we have been away from it all including hookups. Hence wanting to know the 'life' left in the battery.

Is it too early to ask Santa for a solar panel :lol: 

Dave


----------

